# Would you buy this?



## Rhetoric (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72107705/vintage-brown-tegu-lizard-double-wrap?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=tegu&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Description:
Elegant is but one of the words that people will use to describe this bracelet. 

Made from a vintage tegu lizard belt, the skin has been removed, reconditioned and remade into this double wrapped bracelet with a black backing.

Fits wrists up to 8 1/2" comfortable, 9" tight with a chrome stud to keep it in place.


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 23, 2011)

Considering it's vintage, I would if I actually wore bracelets. Then again I'm kind of a freak XD


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought it was kind of cool. I don't really wear bracelets either but if I did I'd consider buying it.
I wanted to see what peoples thoughts are since it says its made from tegu.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 23, 2011)

you think it was from a red tegu or a b&w?think thats sad they could use plastic and look and feel the same all the differnce is ended a beauitful tegu life over its a shame animals on this earth to love not wear.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Its a nice bracelet but i dont wear them, perhaps Maybe as a gift but i dont think storm or rayne would be happy about that lol


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah im with adam1120. there are so many other materials out there that can mimic animal skins. I personally would never wear it.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 24, 2011)

No it would make me sad to wear it whenever I looked at tonka and chevy.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

I can see where you guys are coming from. Would your minds be changed if it were to come from a cow, pig, elk, etc?

I don't think my tegus would appreciate it either


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 24, 2011)

If I had one as a pet.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldnt were it myself,not a fan of leather bracelets,i like gold bracelets but not leather tegu bracelets.Its not that bad looking but i know it was made from tegus which i use to keep as a pet for 9 years and couldn't see any of the tegus i kept as a bracelets.But i guess to each there own.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldn't because I keep tegus as pets. I don't wear snakeskin boots or fur, but I do like leather. I guess that is because cattle are used for food and it is a by product. I am not a fan of animals being killed solely for fashion, but I don't have a problem with animal products when the entire animal is utilized.


----------



## montana (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like an old dog collar ...

I can`t see why anyone would want it regardless of what it was made of ..


----------



## frost (Jun 24, 2011)

i try not to wear anything made of my favorite animals. i wont wear fur or snake skin. i know its kinda peta ish(hate them btw) but idc i believe if you kill something u better find a use for everything on it and dont kill just to put the animal on you...or ill knock you out like ace ventura.but those are just me views.=]


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 24, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> I wouldn't because I keep tegus as pets. I don't wear snakeskin boots or fur, but I do like leather. I guess that is because cattle are used for food and it is a by product. I am not a fan of animals being killed solely for fashion, but I don't have a problem with animal products when the entire animal is utilized.



Ditto!


...Jefroka


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

if you wore it you bought it which means you support tegu slaughtering.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 24, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I can see where you guys are coming from. Would your minds be changed if it were to come from a cow, pig, elk, etc?
> 
> I don't think my tegus would appreciate it either





nope. i stopped wearing and eating animals 4 years ago.


----------

